# Scratchbuilt Death Star



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Just got back from IPMS Scale Model World in Telford and had to share these pics with you. The model is entirely scratchbuilt, about the size of a basketball and was made by a guy called Martin whose surname escapes me...I'll post it as soon as I find out as he deserves much praise for such a magnificent job....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing, Iain.

Of course, it's totally inaccurate - that third part from the left on the 87th level below the thingamajig is just *wrong*


----------



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

Indeed. He needs Paul's PE set for that deck.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm afraid I don't have accurate references for the 87th level


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Slacker 

I can't imagine how long it took to scratch-build all those layers. Great job.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

jheilman said:


> I can't imagine how long it took to scratch-build all those layers. Great job.


Agreed. That is patience and persistence at very high levels. 

Great looking build! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is amazing but I can tell you that I just could never go into that type of detail. I guess I am more of a quantity with good quality than a QUALITYYYYYY modeler. I think I would lose my mind going to that level of detail and the work involved. I will give him accolades and I love to see something like that though.

Bob K.


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Pretty mind-boggling. I bet it is verrry fragile.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

VERY cool!


----------



## Gslinger (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice work!! I like this build a lot! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Stunning! I would never even attempt at trying to cast one of those things, unles it was deck by deck...


----------

